
Paul Davies: “The Demon in the Machine” – Talks at Google - 1_over_n
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=favrMbfi1Pw
======
melling
The book:

[https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07YRL1GK6/](https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07YRL1GK6/)

------
pieterk
Absolutely amazing perspective. A fun dive into the fundamentals of life (DNA,
Epigenetics), computing (Turing, Von Neumann), and quantum biology.

Couldn’t help but think of SICP’s eval/apply and the dual nature of code and
data.

